# HELP wanting to BUY N scale models



## kb1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I live in nz new to forums,want to get into N scale,looking on line any info on a good site to buy in USA, too xpensive in NZ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

KB1,

Not sure about prices for overseas shipping, but Walthers is a popular HO and N source here in the US:

http://www.walthers.com/

Hey, just as a side note, I lived in Auckland for a while ... Am Cup stuff back in 2002/2003. Fabulous place. Had my first son born there ... a real kiwi!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## kb1 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks for that info it is a small world i live in aucklnd sthside thanks:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

kb1 said:


> thanks for that info it is a small world i live in aucklnd sthside thanks:


Hi kb1,
I noticed TJ referenced Walters as a source for N scale locomotives for you.

Here is a online source I used in the past for model railroad equipment.
They are a discount online store, and their listed prices are cheaper than Walters if they are bought in the U.S. I don;t know if that would hold true for Australia though, but I think it would be worth your time in checking it out. The second one is also a discount online store too.

Cheers, Dave

http://www.1stplacehobbies.com/
http://www.hobbylinc.com/


----------

